# Sage Barista Touch upgrade



## Ozzymam2 (Nov 14, 2021)

I've had my Sage Barista touch for just over 2 years now and while I love the simplicity for my morning americano and using the automatic steam wand for hot chocolate i feel like I want more customisation for my espresso.

My parents are looking at a new machine and the touch would be perfect for them (hence the idea of an upgrade) so thinking about upgrading and giving them mine.

We tend to drink americano throughout the day while working and a couple of espressos but also like a frothy drink on occasion so don't really want something that takes 30 minutes or so to heat up.

Would the sage/breville dual boiler or barista pro with external grinder be a good upgrade, or are there any other suggestions?

Only reason for having barista pro on there is possibly using the internal grinder for medium/dark roasts for ease and then maybe a niche zero for single grinding of light or speciality coffees when I want to fiddle.

Finally I do apologise and understand I am looking for something that probably doesn't exist that can do very quick and simple americano or latte well but still have the customisation for when I want to really get into the details.

Thank you for any help you can give, I'm open to any suggestions and will not be offended if you say to keep the touch and just get an external grinder as that is another option.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey,

I guess you need to specify your priorities...

A lot of high end machines would require a warm up. On the other hand, barista pro ready in almost couple of minutes.

Dual boiler is definitely in the upper league. Better temp control, better steam, you can make back to espresso and steam milk at the same time. However, nothing is automated like milk frothing in touch.

What do you want from your next setup? Better quality espresso?


----------

